# New Schaffer X-Force Arrow Rest



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

sweet cant wait to see one in the shop


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

what is a lizard tongue rest and how much is this rest going to cost?


----------



## SchafferArchery (Feb 15, 2007)

Mapes said:


> what is a lizard tongue rest and how much is this rest going to cost?


Here's the Lizard Tongue. MSRP is $119.99 on all X-1 models.


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

Does the rest line up with the center shot lines machined into the riser and shelf of PSE bows?


----------



## SchafferArchery (Feb 15, 2007)

archer773 said:


> Does the rest line up with the center shot lines machined into the riser and shelf of PSE bows?


The rest is made to fit the contour of the riser and gives you the ability to adjust the prongs as needed.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

thank you


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

NICE!!!! Now I got to spend more money.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*The most underrated rest on AT*

I am in my 5th year with Schaffer rests......and would not change for anything.
I play around with everything.....but for ease of setup,adjustability, bombproof efficiency, outstanding arrow control/containment, lack of noise, fit, finish and accuracy.....I still have not found a rest that will match it.

I put them on Bowtechs,Ar's, Mathews, and Hoyts.....and have never regretted it.

Thanks.....now I may have to buy an XForce.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks,
I have a gut feeling selling this one will be easy.

Mitch


----------



## jmilin (Dec 9, 2007)

will it fit a money maker??


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

I have to say I have had my Schaffer since September, and I can't imagine having any other rest. It is everything I was looking for. Tough, micro adjust, and variable drop speed, with a lifetime warenty. You people at Schaffer make an AWESOME rest!


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Where can you buy them online ??


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*BowTech*

Do you have any coming out to custom fit the bowtech line of bows? Super Nice rests but they do not lock solid on the BowTechs, especially with the IN-Velvet finish.

MJ


----------



## double_lung_ya (Jun 13, 2006)

does anyone know where i can get one of these online? i want one and the archery shops around here dont carry them.


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

double_lung_ya said:


> does anyone know where i can get one of these online? i want one and the archery shops around here dont carry them.


me 2, I need one of those right away.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

So Mr Schaffer, where can us overseas guys get these rests online ???

thanks


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

The best rest money can buy is now available to another group of lucky guys! This just might be reason enough for me to buy an X-Force lol


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

The best rest money can buy is now available to another group of lucky guys! This just might be reason enough for me to buy an X-Force lol


----------



## Lovesoutdoors (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey guys,

Schaffer Archery is a pro-shop only line and sells to dealers only or through their own pro-shop. However, if no dealers are close, you can email or call them and they will sell directly to you.

Here is the contact info.

email - [email protected]

Phone - 952-894-6169


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

anyone shooting one yet?


----------



## bowhunterpse (Oct 23, 2005)

*X force rest*



gjs4 said:


> anyone shooting one yet?


How did I know you would see this and want one!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2004)

I really like my Schaffer, it is a snap to tune.
I have an older generation II, how do I buy a spare lizard tongue and prong covers? Mine did not come with those.


----------



## Andreas (Jan 7, 2004)

Why, why, why are so many rests designed with 1 or 2 " overdraw?
The design of this rest would be close to perfect if it wasn't for the extra "shelf". The bow already have a shelf the prongs can rest on...
The already low brace on the bow makes 4" fletching to rest on the shelf instead of the arrow depending on in which direction you have the cock vane. Just my $0.2.....


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

*I am*



gjs4 said:


> anyone shooting one yet?


I have been shooting one since I bought my Xforce. great rest to go on a great bow, I wouldnt trade it for the world!!!!!!!!


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

mike you started this disease.....

My qad works fine...but i will be buying the latest and greatest X in Oct...so hopefully Steve V sells Schaffers....


----------



## bowhunterpse (Oct 23, 2005)

*Nice*



gjs4 said:


> mike you started this disease.....
> 
> My qad works fine...but i will be buying the latest and greatest X in Oct...so hopefully Steve V sells Schaffers....


Yes I did.......now try to get rid of it!!!!!!! We need to find some of these!!!:darkbeer: Where are you hiding?


----------



## ClearProp (Aug 22, 2008)

Andreas said:


> Why, why, why are so many rests designed with 1 or 2 " overdraw?
> The design of this rest would be close to perfect if it wasn't for the extra "shelf". The bow already have a shelf the prongs can rest on...
> The already low brace on the bow makes 4" fletching to rest on the shelf instead of the arrow depending on in which direction you have the cock vane. Just my $0.2.....


I think you took $0.18 too much credit... but I see your point... shoot blazers and your good to go:thumbs_up


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

This is the absolute best rest money can buy. Ive got two of them and would take anything for them. The best rest that i have ever put on a bow in my life!!!


----------



## Andreas (Jan 7, 2004)

I fully agree to the basic construction of this rest (best designed prongs I have seen). But again, why creating a rest with an arrow shelf for a bow that already have a shelf? Only thing the extra shelf is good for is as an overdraw and come on, no X-Force needs that. Blazers are great but those are not allowed in hunter class.


----------



## String Twister (Dec 23, 2006)

Andreas said:


> Why, why, why are so many rests designed with 1 or 2 " overdraw?
> The design of this rest would be close to perfect if it wasn't for the extra "shelf". The bow already have a shelf the prongs can rest on...
> The already low brace on the bow makes 4" fletching to rest on the shelf instead of the arrow depending on in which direction you have the cock vane. Just my $0.2.....


completely agree.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Rest*

Well John Just in time I just signed with PSE this year and that should work good on my new Money Maker X. Sure hope you got one coming this way Rex Thanks a million for all of you alls support for the last 6 years.:thumbs_up


----------



## D-bow (May 17, 2007)

is this gonna be available in treestand camo?


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Rest*

ttt


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

DO they come in Mossy Oak Treestand now and, your page is missing.
http://www.schafferarchery.com/x1-arrow-rest.html


----------



## dobie07 (Sep 5, 2008)

anybody have any issues with this rest being noisy? I just had one installed on my 09 gx, and it make a metallic echoing sound on release. 

And when i simulate the prongs hitting the rubber shelf it makes the same sound.


----------

